# my male budgie has dark brown/black cere



## rossy (Dec 7, 2015)

Hello all, my male budgie has a pretty much black cere ive also noticed he isnt coming out the cage all of a sudden he will come out for 2 seconds when i put my hand in but then comes back in but i noticed my other budgie (female) they keep having a little fight but he will still sit there and churp away, 

so is the black cere due to fighting? and why has he also just started not come out anymore he litterly just sits in 1 place all day 


many thanks


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

Hi there,

Your budgie's cere/beak don't show signs of bruising from an attack.
For the correct diagnosis and treatment plan, you will have to book an appointment with an avian vet specialist. He may have an hormonal imbalance which is causing that abnormal change of colour. Another possibility would be testicular cancer, but hopefully it will not be the case.

If there is constant bullying done by your female budgie, in order to avoid an escalation of fighting that can end very badly, it's best that you house them on separate cages from now on.

Best of luck with your budgie, I hope his condition improves soon!


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*I agree with aluz. It is very important you take your male in to an Avian Vet for the proper diagnosis and treatment plan.

Avian Vets have special training to determine the cause of symptoms resulting from illness or trauma. This is important as "regular" vets will often overlook symptoms that are quickly obvious to an Avian Vet.
When you rely on anyone who has not had training in Avian diagnosis and care, you may be delaying effective treatment. This can prolong suffering that may be avoidable.
The bird will often require a more intense, prolonged treatment with a poorer chance of full recovery than it would have if you seek prompt professional diagnosis and treatment at the first sign of illness.

What diet are you feeding your budgies?
Are the two actually fighting or simply bickering the way budgies sometimes do?

Locate an Avian Vet

International Vets Register
Vets

Bird Vets Near You
Veterinarians.com

United Kingdom

Find an Avian Vet

Find an Avian Vet near you

The Parrot Society - Avian Vets

The Bird Care Company - Avian Vets

RCVS - Find a Vet

On Line Avian Vets

Get Bird Care Questions Answered by Bird Specialists

Ask a Vet Online. Ask a Vet Pet Veterinary Health Questions 24/7. Online Vet Advice « VetLIVE

Dr. Ross Perry
US/Canada exit code: 011
Australia country code: 61
The 0 on cell phones/mobile phones is dropped on international calls.

Dr. Ross Perry
Mobile 0419 693279
Calling from US/Canada: 011 61 419 693 279

Home (612) 9401 4586
Calling from US/Canada: 011 61 2 9401 4586

Work (612) 99825831
Calling from US/Canada: 011 61 2 9982 [email protected]
[email protected]
Skype and iChat: DoctorRossPerry
Aspiring to love all, serve all, help ever, hurt never.
Dr Ross Perry | Helping Your Pet

Appointments, consultations, phone, skype, iChat, e-mail - Budgie Health​*


----------



## rossy (Dec 7, 2015)

Hello, i just give them normal seed and sometimes millet ive tried them with veg but they do not want to know i put vitamin drops in the water every now and then, but when i try with veg they will just stop eating and wont touch it, id say more of a peck to say back off its when the female goes up to him and tries to groom him because shes really clingy and he doesnt want it all the time lol


----------

